# Topics > Robotics > Museums of robots >  Ghibli Museum, Mitaka, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Website - ghibli-museum.jp

ghibliworld.com

Ghibli Museum on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Ghibli Museum 

Published on Jun 21, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Robot at Ghibli Museum 

Uploaded on Oct 16, 2008




> The robot from "Laputa: Castle in the Sky" on the roof of the Ghibli Museum in Mitaka, Japan.

----------


## Airicist

Laputa robot at Ghibli museum 

Uploaded on Dec 17, 2008




> At the Ghibli Museum in Mitaka, Japan. 2002. This statue of the robot from Laputa ("Castle in the Sky") is on the roof

----------


## Airicist

Japan Trip 2013 Tokyo Robot GHIBLI MUSEUM,MITAKA 187 

Published on May 16, 2013

----------

